# Will  BOSI/ Pepper give me a reduction for early repayment?



## sazz80 (3 Mar 2017)

Hi,
We currently have a property we want to sell and are not in negative equity and have never missed a payment. The rate is .2 above the ecb. We wrote a letter to Pepper 12 months ago asking for a discount on settlement and got a letter saying no. There is approx 185000 left on the mortgage and payments are 720 per month. The property is worth 340000. We have bought another property and need the equity from the house to refurb new house and repay a loan so we must sell.
Do you think it is worth rewriting another letter to Pepper, maybe asking for a refinance package or would there be a clause in that preventing us selling or could be ask again for an early settlement package? Thank you.


----------



## gimp (14 Jun 2017)

Pepper will not negotiate by all accounts. Remember you will never get a loan at this rate again so worth trying to hang on if you could


----------



## Brendan Burgess (14 Jun 2017)

sazz80 said:


> The rate is .2 above the ecb.



Are you sure it's just 0.2% ?   The lowest I had ever seen was 0.5%.,

At 0.2%,  it's almost free money. 

Brendan


----------



## corktim (14 Jun 2017)

If the sale of the house will clear the mortgage in full you can forget about it. If they think they can get all their money back they will stick to their guns.


----------



## peemac (15 Jun 2017)

Don't Pepper just administer the loan on behalf of Danske Bank?

If so that would mean that they probably don't have any say in it.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (15 Jun 2017)

peemac said:


> Don't Pepper just administer the loan on behalf of Danske Bank?
> 
> If so that would mean that they probably don't have any say in it.



This loan seems to be with BOSI rather than Danske.

I have a tracker with Danske and as I understand it they're happy to let the Irish book run to maturity.


----------



## cremeegg (15 Jun 2017)

sazz80 said:


> We currently have a property we want to sell and are *not in negative equity* and have *never missed a payment*.



You certainly will not get a discount. Trying paying very little or nothing for 5 or 6 years. Then you will probably get a discount.


----------



## peemac (15 Jun 2017)

cremeegg said:


> You certainly will not get a discount. Trying paying very little or nothing for 5 or 6 years. Then you will probably get a discount.


And a bad credit record


----------



## peemac (15 Jun 2017)

Gordon Gekko said:


> This loan seems to be with BOSI rather than Danske.
> 
> I have a tracker with Danske and as I understand it they're happy to let the Irish book run to maturity.


Meant bosi too - both seem to be administered by pepper as opposed to the loans being owed to them. 

So unlikely to be a deal or even transfer


----------

